# Couple repair tips needed for some European mounts...



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

I've been working on a few old skulls for European mounts and need a couple tips. 

First, I have one which got pretty faded from- I think from steaming while it was being boiled. Wasn't really in too much sun, but it definitely is bleached out from the original picture of when I got him. I was wondering what I can do to restore the original color? Can I lightly use a bit of stain? Would that last? If so, any certain type to use?

Secondly, when I was boiling one, one of the antlers must have been touching the edge of the pot, turned black in the spot and actually cracked off. I've never had that happen before when any antlers touched, so I'm not sure what was different. Anyway, I was wondering what is typically used to reconnect antlers? If there are any gaps, is there anything I can use to create a seamless look? And for the part on the antler which is charred, can I take sandpaper to it and get rid of that?

I also have one skull where one side of the front of the nose fell off and needs to be reattached. What can I use to connect skull to skull bone?

Thanks in advance, guys!


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

Bump...


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

You should be able to find bome colored spray paint. Not sure about the black fallin off one. Wood glue adheres bone to bone well. I slightly over boiled one this year and split the nose bone. Wood glue and taped it up and next day was perfect

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Also hitting them w clear poly spray when done will seal up the bone and the color won't fade or turn yellow

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

Big Skip said:


> Also hitting them w clear poly spray when done will seal up the bone and the color won't fade or turn yellow
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


Skull....or antlers...or both?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Polyurethane, even clear, has a yellowish tint.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Killz works great to whiten the skull..


----------

